# eure Grafikeinstellungen PES2012  unscharfes ingame-Bild



## debalz (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

auch wenn hier nicht viele PES-spieler sind, aber trotzdem :

mit welchen Einstellungen läuft bei euch das neue PES und wie ist die native Monitorauflösung?
habe folgende Settings:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Spiel habe ich die Weitwinkelperspektive 

das Bild sieht auf jeden Fall unscharf aus - habe auch nichts verwertbares bisher darüber gefunden, bei der Demo2 gabs einen Anti-Blur-Patch für den Kitserver PES 2012 Ingame Blur (Unschärfe) disable!, der funzt aber imo nicht bei der vollversion.

hängt das nun an einem gewollten Blur-Effenckt seitens Konami, an der fehlenden 16:10 Unterstützung (ist 8:5 nicht das gleiche?) oder an der Kameraposition?

Thanx!


----------



## nuol (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Gefuehl hatte ich Anfangs auch,
nachdem 1.01 Update scheint alles soweit "scharf" zu sein.
(PS: zusaetzlich nutze ich noch den PESEdit.com-Patch)


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Update 1.01 von Konami behebt den Unschärfe-Effekt (Blur) nicht, aber der PESedit-Patch tut es. 
Ich zocke auch gerade mit dem PESedit-Patch und das schärfere Bild ist schon sehr fein.
Zusätzlich gibt es 1.+2. deutsche Bundesliga, neue schöne Tornetze und er ist online-kompatibel.


----------



## nuol (7. Oktober 2011)

Gut zu wissen.
Ich habe beide Patches gleichzeitig installiert,
von daher konnte ich nicht genau eruieren welcher dafür verantwortlich zu machen ist.
Mir gefällts auf jeden Fall so jetzt besser.


----------



## debalz (8. Oktober 2011)

Habe das mit PES Edit mal probiert und starte das Spiel aus folgendem Menü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem finde ichs nicht besonders scharf, vlt. etwas besser - (spiele immer mit Weitwinkel-Kamera)


----------

